# I need a Bristol favour (or the number of a man + van).



## King Biscuit Time (May 14, 2009)

I need to move a washing machine from one house to another in South Bristol in the next week or so.

The main problem is that I don't live in Bristol, so I'd get a mate to wait at the washing machine pick up point.

Can anyone help (either with a favour or the number of someone who'll do it for a few quid)?

Ta


----------



## DaveCinzano (May 14, 2009)

Kosta is Bristol's original/best MWAV, I think his number is: 07970 590 807


----------



## Gerry1time (May 14, 2009)

Yep, Kosta everytime. Legend.


----------



## xenon (May 14, 2009)

DaveCinzano said:


> Kosta is Bristol's original/best MWAV, I think his number is: 07970 590 807




Heh. He's the guy I got to help move fewe years ago in Bedminster. Nice bloke.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 15, 2009)

Excellent.

I'm on the case.

If anyone would like to buy / borrow (on a semi-permanent basis) a washing machine - that would help even more!


----------



## free spirit (May 15, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I'm on the case.
> 
> If anyone would like to buy / borrow (on a semi-permanent basis) a washing machine - that would help even more!


 
*waves*

I currently have an empty space where a washing machine ought to be, and am only in bristol til october or so, so a long term loan would be mint... I could also probably borrow a truck from work next week to pick it up if that'd swing things any further in my favour


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 15, 2009)

PM sent - Quick reply needed!


----------



## free spirit (May 15, 2009)

hope that was quick enough... some git went and made me do another hours work just then


----------



## _float_ (May 15, 2009)

--edit---

whoops


----------

